# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  ADN-ja kundër Adamit dhe Evës

## xfiles

Pershendetje te gjithe anetareve, besimtare e jo besimtare.
Po e hap kete teme si vazhdim te temes me te njejtin titull(pothuajse :buzeqeshje: ).
Fatkeqesisht tek forumi i In-Tolerances Fetare, eshte dikush qe i fshin temat pa lajmeruar qofte edhe hapesin e saj.

Me sa mbaj mend une pyetja eshte kjo.

Nese njerezimi e ka prejardhjen nga dy njerez, e duke patur parasysh qe sipas bibles Eva u krijua nga njera brinje e adamit(i bie qe te jene shume te ngjashem midis tyre gjenetikisht),  si ka mundesi qe sot kemi nje shumllojshmerite jashtezakonshme rracash njerezore?

Ose bibla dhe kurani ja fusin kot, ose duhet pranuar qe evolucioni beri punen e vet me bijte e bijat e adamit dhe eves.

Si e shpjegojne besimtaret kete?
Natyrisht qe edhe jo besimtaret jane te mirepritur te japin mendimet e tyre si gjithmone interesante  :buzeqeshje: .

Kuptohet qe kjo teme u konsumua paksa ne forumin tjeter, por meqenese u fshi mu duk e arsyeshme ta rihap per hir te te gjithe atyre qe deshirojne te debatojne mbi kete çeshtje.

----------


## ajzberg

Une kam bindjen se nuk ka patur vetem Adam dhe Eve ,por ka patur raca te ndryshme njerezish,sic ka dhe lloje te ndryshme balenash,majmunesh,arinj,zogj ,bime ,fruta dhe peme.

----------


## Artson

*Sipas kesaj teorie i vetmi shpjegim eshte magjia dhe e mbinatyrshmja. 

Nuk ka asnje pike logjike qe mund te te coje nga Adami/Ademi dhe Eva/Havaja tek njerezimi qe sot shohim.

Une po mendoja ne fakt qe dikur ka patur vetem nje kontinent te quajtur Pangea dhe kur ky u shperbe ne kontinentet qe kemi sot, njerezit thjesht u pershtaten me kushtet e natyres. Pershtatja eshte cilesia me e vyer e njerezimit. Eshte me e thjeshte te mohosh njerezimin sesa kete aftesi te tij.*

----------


## morrison

Me pelqen si e shtron pyetjen melart folesja: perderisa zoti krijoi even dhe adamin si ka mundesi qe kemi kaq lloje racash.

Une do thoshja dhe kte tjetren : si ka mundesi kur ne pakemi ardhur nga majmuni dhe te jemi kaq shum lloj racash, a nuk duhet te kishim te gjith nje lloj evolimi.

Ka shume mundesi qe adami te ishte zezak dhe eva e bardhe. Dhe femijet dolen kush i zi kush i bardh e kush i verdhe ( shartim me nje fjale ). eshte per te qeshur por mund te qendroj.Po degjojme gjera me te cmendura nga kjo. Si pshm: njeriu e ka prejardhjen nga majmuni. deri me sot eshte gjetur ndonje majmun qe te flas, dmth te jet te pakten ne mes te atij evolimi drejt njeriut qe thote Darvini?

Nejse per mua ka nje krijues te kesaj bote Zoti apo jashtokesor besoj se pergjigjia ndodhet tek bibla e kurani ne nje far forme, thjesht duhet te presim akoma qe ti c`kodojme kto libra.

----------


## xfiles

> Me pelqen si e shtron pyetjen melart folesja: perderisa zoti krijoi even dhe adamin si ka mundesi qe kemi kaq lloje racash.


sa per info, jam folesi  :buzeqeshje: 




> Ka shume mundesi qe adami te ishte zezak dhe eva e bardhe. Dhe femijet dolen kush i zi kush i bardh e kush i verdhe ( shartim me nje fjale ). eshte per te qeshur por mund te qendroj.Po degjojme gjera me te cmendura nga kjo. Si pshm: njeriu e ka prejardhjen nga majmuni. deri me sot eshte gjetur ndonje majmun qe te flas, dmth te jet te pakten ne mes te atij evolimi drejt njeriut qe thote Darvini?


natyrisht qe mund te qendroje ajo qe thua ti. Vetem se feja e perjashton kategorikisht evolucionin. Ky eshte problemi. Nese ti pranon qe pasardhesit e adamit dhe eves ndryshuan tiparet per shkak te kuhteve te ndryshme klimatike, une jam dakord. Por kesaj i thone Evolucion. Pra ose ka patur nje adam dhe eve, dhe evolucioni beri punen e vet me bijte e tyre, ose nuk ka patur fare. Ne te dyja rastet feja ngel e humbur.
pastaj sipas fese eva u krijua prej brinjes se tij, dmth ishin te ngjashem gjenetikisht. Ose ishin te dy te zinj, ose te dy te bardhe, ose te dy te verdhe.
Por jo njeri i bardhe e tjetri i zi.

----------


## JestersWorld

Ket epyetje mund ta kthesh ne cdo drejtim te duash ti. Pra mund tja besh edhe evolucinisteve. 

Si eshte e mundur qe nga nje grup majmunesh te lindin rraca te ndryshme? Perderisa njerzimi ka lindur ne afrike si ka mundsi qe kemi nje ndryshim kaq te madh rracash?


Kjo pyetje nuk ka te beje me krijimin aspak dhe me nje pyetje te tille nuk mund as ta mohosh e as ta provosh ate. 
Evolucioni ka nje emer shume te vogel ne krahasim me ate qe implikon. Te evolosh do te thote qe nga dicka eiksistente te behet nje perfeksionim i rradhes. 

Nje makine mund ta evolosh duke i nderruarr motorrin, aftesite aerodinamike etj etj etj

Por nuk mund ta besh aeroplan. 

Ne momentin qe e ke bere aeroplan atehere askush nuk do te thote me qe kjo eshte nje makine  :shkelje syri:  Pra ti nuk ke evoluar por ke krijuar. 

Ku qendron tani puna e Evolucionit? Qe nga hici nuk evoloi dynjaja por lindi e ndaja ai tituli evolucion eshte pakez minimalist. 

Po ta marresh nga keto teorite e krijimive i bie qe robi gjithashtu te kete evoluar se ka njerez ne bibel qe jetonin nga 1000 vjet  :perqeshje:  ( perralla me mbret) etj etj or ama per tu lindur ka lee nga fryma e zotit. 

Kshuuu si perfundim mbetem andej nga erdhem sepse tema nuk argumenton mohon apo provon dot asgje. Do kenaqen tek tuk besimtaret qe analogjia eshte e pavlefshme, por o benin mire mos qeshinin shume se qejfet e kesaj bote jane denim ne ate tjatren. 

hajde per te mira


Rracat njerzore nuk kane lindur si pershtatje e tyre me mjedisin, pasi njerzit nese do te kishin bere nje gje te tille nuk do te ishin evoluar ne njeri. Te evoluarit ne njeri e beri majmunin shume pak me te mbrojtur nga bota jashte ndaj ka dhe probleme llogjike darvinizmi. Nuk eshte aspak e nevojsme per njeriun te kete ngjyre lekure te verdhe, te kuqe apo jeshile per sa kohe qe i punon truri per tu veshur ngjeshur e per tu ushqyer. Pra njeriu nuk eshte kafshe qe ka nevoje per ndryshime te fizikut per te mbijetuar. 

kshuja kshuja muhabeti .... na ngeli mendja tek darvini e s'kemi as drita as uje ...

----------


## xfiles

JestersWorld,
Pika ku une dua te dal eshte e thjeshte, a jane perralla ato qe thote bibla (dhe kurani) per krijimin e njeriut?
Kaq.

----------


## JestersWorld

Cuq nuk jane perralla se perrallat jane me qellim edukativ. Keto jane me shume tip anekdodash dhe barcaletash ose perpjekja e nje populli per tu shpallur superior.

----------


## xfiles

> Cuq nuk jane perralla se perrallat jane me qellim edukativ. Keto jane me shume tip anekdodash dhe barcaletash ose perpjekja e nje populli per tu shpallur superior.


mire e the  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BARAT

> si ka mundesi qe sot kemi nje shumllojshmerite jashtezakonshme rracash njerezore?


Ca i harruan ne furre dhe u poqen pak si shume ...keshtu lindi popullsia me ngjyre cokollate  :buzeqeshje: 

-----

Adami dhe Eva nuk ishin njerezit e pare ne Toke. Eshte intersante *DITA E TETE*

----------


## limi87

pershendetje per kit tem shume te qelluar po nese i keni lexuar fjalet e shejta a nuk e shifni kur thot zoti pra pas shkatrimit me uj ne kohen e noeut te ndertimit te nje objekti te madh pra thot qe njerzit do ti bej ne shum raca pra kjo nuk asht e vertet se ka pas njerz tjer ne krijomin e adamit dhe eves po kta jan krijua nga zoti ndersa ndryshimin e racava eka bo vet zoti pas vdekjes se adamit edhe eves po gjithashtu pas ati shkatrimi me uj ne kohen e nout pra lexoni fjalen e zotit edhe do ta keni pergjigjen  e kesaj pytje per keto raca te ndryshme njerzore oki ju pershendes shum per kit tem shum te mir

----------


## Tigrimelara

> pershendetje per kit tem shume te qelluar po nese i keni lexuar fjalet e shejta a nuk e shifni kur thot zoti pra pas shkatrimit me uj ne kohen e noeut te ndertimit te nje objekti te madh pra thot qe njerzit do ti bej ne shum raca pra kjo nuk asht e vertet se ka pas njerz tjer ne krijomin e adamit dhe eves po kta jan krijua nga zoti ndersa ndryshimin e racava eka bo vet zoti pas vdekjes se adamit edhe eves po gjithashtu pas ati shkatrimi me uj ne kohen e nout pra lexoni fjalen e zotit edhe do ta keni pergjigjen  e kesaj pytje per keto raca te ndryshme njerzore oki ju pershendes shum per kit tem shum te mir


po mire racat, po qe kan jetuar edhe ca njerez te vegjel ne kete bote ca homosapiens ?

----------


## KVS

> Si eshte e mundur qe nga nje grup majmunesh te lindin rraca te ndryshme? Perderisa njerzimi ka lindur ne afrike si ka mundsi qe kemi nje ndryshim kaq te madh rracash?


Kjo është thjesht një hipotezë midis dy kryesoreve të paleoantropologjisë dhe madje ajo me dozë dogmatike dhe financim politik, ndaj s'duket dhe aq relevant si argument. Rastësisht qëllon të jetë dhe ajo që ngjan më tepër me përrallat fetare...





> Rracat njerzore nuk kane lindur si pershtatje e tyre me mjedisin, pasi njerzit nese do te kishin bere nje gje te tille nuk do te ishin evoluar ne njeri. Te evoluarit ne njeri e beri majmunin shume pak me te mbrojtur nga bota jashte ndaj ka dhe probleme llogjike darvinizmi. Nuk eshte aspak e nevojsme per njeriun te kete ngjyre lekure te verdhe, te kuqe apo jeshile per sa kohe qe i punon truri per tu veshur ngjeshur e per tu ushqyer. Pra njeriu nuk eshte kafshe qe ka nevoje per ndryshime te fizikut per te mbijetuar.


Pa të keq, por mendoj se ky është fragmenti më antishkencor që kam lexuar ndonjëherë në F.sh. (pa llogaritur ekzemplarët).

----------


## albani1

> Ca i harruan ne furre dhe u poqen pak si shume ...keshtu lindi popullsia me ngjyre cokollate 
> 
> -----
> 
> Adami dhe Eva nuk ishin njerezit e pare ne Toke. Eshte intersante *DITA E TETE*


Ai kryqi aty eshte skena ku u kryqezua pjetri dhe vdiq per hir te ungjillit 
Kurse kryqi i Krishtit eshte koke larte dhe eshte bosh sepse [B]Jezusi u ringjall [/B]dhe eshte ne qiell

djalli eshte i mposhtur Perendia eshte i lartesuar sepse* Jezusi eshte Zot*

----------


## spirobeg

ait nese e dini qa ka thon zoti kur ka lind zezaki i dyt n'bot ?

per ata qe se din ka thon : uuh nonen u djeq edhe njo tjeter..  :ngerdheshje: 

eh per ket punen e evolucionit edhe t'fes. me thon t'drejten asnje fe edhe teori duke marr parasysh edhe scientologyn, nuk mund me dhon ni pershkrim te qarte rreth krijimit te njeriut. fundi i fundit mas miri ish kon me jetu mu knaq edhe mos me mendu hiq per kto sene.

----------


## alibaba

Legjenda të tilla si Adami dhe Eva ke përplot, e secila ka të bëjë me të vërtetën në një përqindje të vogël, por përsëri nuk është e saktë.

Ke Legjendën se si Heleni lindi Dorin, Jonin dhe Ksutin, dhe Ksuti lindi Akeun dhe Eolin. 

Pastaj legjendën se si Iliri lindi 6 djem dhe 6 vajza dhe nga këta u krijuan fiset ilire.

Pastaj legjendën se Pellazgu u krijua nga toka dhe prej tij u krijuan pellazgët.


Edhe legjenda e Adamit e Evës ka të bëjë me popujt semitë dhe nuk e ka as lidhjen më të vogël me neve.

----------


## [Perla]

> Pershendetje te gjithe anetareve, besimtare e jo besimtare.
> Po e hap kete teme si vazhdim te temes me te njejtin titull(pothuajse).
> Fatkeqesisht tek forumi i In-Tolerances Fetare, eshte dikush qe i fshin temat pa lajmeruar qofte edhe hapesin e saj.
> 
> Me sa mbaj mend une pyetja eshte kjo.
> 
> Nese njerezimi e ka prejardhjen nga dy njerez, e duke patur parasysh qe sipas bibles Eva u krijua nga njera brinje e adamit(i bie qe te jene shume te ngjashem midis tyre gjenetikisht),  si ka mundesi qe sot kemi nje shumllojshmerite jashtezakonshme rracash njerezore?
> 
> Ose bibla dhe kurani ja fusin kot, ose duhet pranuar qe evolucioni beri punen e vet me bijte e bijat e adamit dhe eves.
> ...


Pershendetje dhe urime per temen.

Mendimi im : Ajo qe nuk mund te provohet dhe nuk ka te dhena per ta konfirmuar, per mua eshte nje perralle dhe asgje me shume.Ketu nuk ja te beje besimi por ka te beje logjika. Te jesh tolerant do te thote te pranosh teorite dhe mos ti kundervihesh atyre (siç ndosh nder besimtaret myslimane ne shumicen e rasteve).Te vesh fjalen "Zot" apo "Allah" mbi koke e  te besosh çfare do lloj sajimi nuk do ishte veti e nje njeriu "te lire" e te zgjuar.

Personalisht mendoj se njeri eshte fryti i evolucionit, kurse rracat jane aftesia e njerezve per ty pershtatur vendit ku jetojne.Kjo pershtatje mund te quhet si nje elovucion mes nje popullate te veçuar qe iu pershtat mjedisit derisa te dalloheshin me tipare te vecanta qe ne lidhje (ADN e ndryshuar) psh raca negroide ne Afrike, si pasoje e renies se rrezeve te diellit pingul ne ekuador,kuptohet qe struptura e njerezve eshte mesuar ta perballoje e ti pershtatet per mbietese derisa sa kjo u trashegua ne gjenet e tyre.

----------


## extreme

vetem mendojeni nje her se si e spiegojn religjionet punen e adamit ai erdhni nga parajsa ne tok dhe ne fund e zgjedhi ferrin . hahahha e pa parajsen me syt e ti dhe sic po duket nuk i pilqeu edhe aq shum parajsa hahahaha

----------


## WhitePoverSS

> Pershendetje te gjithe anetareve, besimtare e jo besimtare.
> Po e hap kete teme si vazhdim te temes me te njejtin titull(pothuajse).
> Fatkeqesisht tek forumi i In-Tolerances Fetare, eshte dikush qe i fshin temat pa lajmeruar qofte edhe hapesin e saj.
> 
> Me sa mbaj mend une pyetja eshte kjo.
> 
> Nese njerezimi e ka prejardhjen nga dy njerez, e duke patur parasysh qe sipas bibles Eva u krijua nga njera brinje e adamit(i bie qe te jene shume te ngjashem midis tyre gjenetikisht),  si ka mundesi qe sot kemi nje shumllojshmerite jashtezakonshme rracash njerezore?
> 
> Ose bibla dhe kurani ja fusin kot, ose duhet pranuar qe evolucioni beri punen e vet me bijte e bijat e adamit dhe eves.
> ...




aahahahahha shume teme  e bukur. Po Adami dhe Eva per kristianet dhe Ademi dhe Havaja per muslimanet  jan si te themi... shpikje te njerzve.   :buzeqeshje: 


Kush e krijoji feja njeriun apo njeriu fene???

----------


## xfiles

ka kaq kohe qe e kam hapur kete teme saqe nuk mbaj mend cfare kam shkruajtur.
lol.

----------

